# Initramfs lvm issues...[SOLVED]

## shgadwa

I'm having the hardest time getting my logical volumes to mount at boot. Usually it drops to a shell, sometimes I just panics. I've made my own initramfs and I've also used genkernel. I can't seem to figure it out.

After looking further, my physical partition isn't even in /dev. there is /dev/sda (the hard drive) but my partition is not there. 

I think we have a problem with device nodes. I'm currently using devtmpfs, but Ive also used udev.Last edited by shgadwa on Mon Apr 09, 2012 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

For starters, how about showing us you init-script and your fstab, together with the layout of your initramfs?

----------

## shgadwa

 *avx wrote:*   

> For starters, how about showing us you init-script and your fstab, together with the layout of your initramfs?

 

Sure. I think I'm getting somewhere. I just deleted the genkernel initrd. I don't see any point on that. I'm working on getting my own initramfs working. 

After some digging, I found out that the reason that the kernel was panicing when using my init script, was that I did not include the lib64 libraries to make it work.  I did that and now it runs the script with no problems, but drops to an sh shell after it cannot find any logical volumes. As I said before, the device node /dev/sda6 is not present. I cant figure out how to make it show up. It looks like dmesg does see the actual hard drive, it doesn't go into partitions though. 

I would think maybe its something that is not enabled in the kernel, but I don't think so. 

Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/6SVjW5Wx

/init script:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/busybox sh
> 
> mount -t proc none /proc
> 
> CMDLINE='cat /proc/cmdline'
> ...

 

/etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> 
> #
> 
> # noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 
> ...

 

/boot/grub/menu.lst:

 *Quote:*   

> # Config file for GRUB - The GNU GRand Unified Bootloader
> 
> # /boot/grub/menu.lst
> 
> # DEVICE NAME CONVERSIONS 
> ...

 

I've been booting from the first option.

----------

## shgadwa

I got it working. I don't know how I missed this, but a careful look at dmesg showed that I didn't have support for my hard drive built into the kernel. I forget what it was that fixed it, I believe it was Serial ATA something. I've had the driver for my hard drive built in previously. One thing I didn't understand was why /boot was loading fine, and the initramfs image had been mounted, when there wasn't support for my hard drive.

----------

